# So de la LL a final de paraula



## sergio_h

Bona vesprada:

No sé si ja hauran fet esta pregunta pero em costa moltíssim pronunciar correctament la LL a final de paraula. Com és fa este so exactament?

Per exemple, com es pronuncia ell? el, ey, ei...?

Gràcies.


----------



## Elxenc

Bon dia:

 Aquest so resulta difícil de pronunciar als forasters a la llengua, ets castellanoparlant?, i se'ls escapa un ele. A les diferents varietats o dialectes de la llengua aquest so es pronuncia amb petites diferències i seria bo que l'escoltares amb atenció com es pronuncia a la teua la zona  (valencià d'a on?). Un primer pas d'acostament seria que pronunciares una i un poc llarga "Massamagreii" , preferible a "Sabadel" per a perdre la por; al cap i a la fi a alguns dialectes és així com la pronuncien, per exemple a Mallorca. Després seria bo escoltar repetidament gent. Serrat té algunes cançons on podries intentar imitar-lo


----------



## Lurrezko

Una altra manera d'acostar-t'hi seria buscar parelles castellà-català que et serveixin per comparar un so que, en definitiva, existeix a la teva llengua nadiua, però no en posició final. Per exemple: pronuncia *camello* i treu-li la vocal: camell. Així, caballo/cavall, gallo/gall, cabello/cabell, etc.

És possible que en castellà siguis "yeísta", és a dir, que pronunciïs la ela doble com a i grega (_cabayo_ en comptes de *caballo*), però tot i així és millor pronunciar _cavay_ que no *_caval_, amb aquesta ela final tan lletja.

Salut


----------



## sergio_h

Gràcies als dos. Sóc castellanoparlant y este és, sens dubte, el so que més em costa de pronunciar.

Tracte de posar atenció quan veig pel·lícules o sèries però la veritat és que en la majoria dels casos el sent molt paregut a la L encara que sé que no es així.


----------



## palomamapola

Lurrezko said:


> Una altra manera d'acostar-t'hi seria buscar parelles castellà-català que et serveixin per comparar un so que, en definitiva, existeix a la teva llengua nadiua, però no en posició final. Per exemple: pronuncia *camello* i treu-li la vocal: camell. Així, caballo/cavall, gallo/gall, cabello/cabell, etc.
> 
> És possible que en castellà siguis "yeísta", és a dir, que pronunciïs la ela doble com a i grega (_cabayo_ en comptes de *caballo*), però tot i així és millor pronunciar _cavay_ que no *_caval_, amb aquesta ela final tan lletja.



Hola:
És possible que m'equivoqui, però a mi em sembla escoltar un so diferent dels de la "y" i de la "ll". Potser també depèn de la zona on es parli. Jo sento una /ʎ/, que correspon a la antiga pronúncia del dígraf castellà "ll": és una lateral aproximant palatal sonora, distinta de la /ʝ̞/ de _came*ll*o_ comú en el castellà d'Espanya.
És a dir, que "callar" en castellà i "callar" en català no tenen la mateixa pronunciació, així que el fet de que no existeixi la "ll" a final de paraula no és el motiu pel que resulta difícil de pronunciar.
Un consell podria ser el de fixar-se en la posició de la llengua (no dic que sigui fàcil, però s'ha d'intentar): la llengua toca més el paladar, és en posició més avançada i lateral respecte a quan dius "camello" o "callar" en castellà, i les arcades dentàries no es tanquen perquè hi queda la llengua enmig que deixa espai per a que surti l'aire lateralment (a la dreta o a l'esquerra, això ja són problemes de cadascú ). I respecte a la "l" castellana normal, la diferència és que la punta de la llengua es desplaça una mica cap endavant per a que augmenti la superfície en contacte amb el paladar (ja no és la punta la que toca el paladar).

Bé, tampoc sóc tota una experta de fonètica, i menys de català, m'ha costat intentar explicar-t'ho amb detall, però espero que sigui més clar!
Ànims i a practicar al mirall tancant les portes, com deia el meu professor de rus 

Salutacions!


----------



## sergio_h

Gràcies! Ara ho tinc més clar, encara que em continua pareixent difícil.


----------



## ernest_

palomamapola said:


> I respecte a la "l" castellana normal, la diferència és que la punta de la llengua es desplaça una mica cap endavant per a que augmenti la superfície en contacte amb el paladar (ja no és la punta la que toca el paladar).


Exacte, la forma d'articulació és com la "l" castellana, però utilitzant la part dorsal de llengua en lloc de la punta. Com qualsevol so que no existeix a la teva llengua materna, l'única manera d'aprendre a fer-lo és practicant molt.


----------



## Penyafort

El so de l'ela doble és ja gairebé història en castellà. Si us fixeu, es conserva sobre tot en les àrees on la gent parla o ha parlat una llengua en la qual aquest so té molt de vigor, ja sigui el català, el gallec/portuguès, l'asturià o l'aragonès, a la Península, o el quítxua i l'aimara, a Sudamèrica. Però tot i així, el so en castellà existia a principi i a meitat de mot, mai en posició final; per tant, fins i tot si no hi hagués triomfat el _yeísmo_, seria un so problemàtic. Talment com ho són, per exemple, la m i la ny finals, per molt que el castellà tingui m i ñ.

Jo també aconsellaria sentir-ho moltes vegades i practicar-lo. Si no es pot, és evident que queda millor dir una _i _que no una _ela_, ja que en algunes varietats dialectals així ho fan, si bé la influència de l'estàndard fa que, en el seu cas, molts estiguin passant de ser "yeistes" a distingir el so.


----------



## merquiades

Podries començar per pronuciar "l + y".  Per exemple: Cavall /caval+y/. Al prinicipi pots pronunciar les dues lletres separant-les però més tard hauràs d'intentar pronunciar-ho tot junt, en un sol so. Per a practicar, pronuncia "ly" quant més rápid possible. De fet /ʎ/ és un so que integra ambdós sons (ly).


----------



## Self-taught

Tot és qüestió de pràctica. Agafa la paraula caballo i repeteix-la diverses vegades tot fixant-te com pronuncies aquesta LL. Espero que no diguis cabaYo! Sinó ja no serveix de res! I quan et sentis més segur evita la -o final. Ara ja estaràs dient cavall en català.
Fes el mateix amb les paraules Ell, Sabadell, vaixell, cadell, martell, etc... Pronuncia aquestes paraules amb una e, per exemple. Digues Ell-e diverses vegades pensant en com pronuncies aquesta LL i quan et sentis una mica més segur intenta evitar la -e final. I així amb totes les paraules. Practice makes perfect. Bona sort!


----------

